# 2008 Chevy Z71



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

I am considering buying a new Z71 and was just wondering who all out there has one and what they think about it. I was wondering what kind of mpg they are getting. I have had a diesel for years now and I am scared to go back to a gas because of power and towing. I don't tow much more than my 21ft bay boat so I was wondering how they would handle it.

Thanks 

BS


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

it will handle it but you will get about 6-8 mpg less while towing with the gasser than with the diesel. I own an escalade and a 3/4ton dodge. my escalade has the same gearing as my buddies z71 and same motor and my day to day mileage is the same as his at about 17-19mpg. towing is around 10-12 depending on the wind. with my diesel I can get 18-20 with regular driving and 16 towing a light load like your boat. 

on another note, the best mileage and best ride out there in the 1/2 ton market is the chevy/gmc trucks.......that is just my opinion of course and I am sure someone will tell you how great the titan or tundra are........


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

*re*

Well, I only get 11mpg out of my diesel unloaded thats the problem. If I can get 12mpg pulling a lite load with a gas I'll be happy.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

wow, what kinda diesel you driving? I actually use to have an expedition that I towed with, got 6mpg with a tail wind towing 6500 lbs......I saved alot of fuel going to a diesel, regardless of gas/diesel prices.


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

*re*

07' Ford, I was getting about 13 but I put a lift and 35''s and it fell down to 11mpg with a program.Looks sweet but its drinking me dry.lol


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a new body style 07 silverado with the 5.3 Locking diff and 4x4. I love it. It rides very smoth. I pull a 20 ft promaster that is very heavy for the size and I get 11 mpg on the hyw. With nothing on the back I get about 16-17. I got the crew cab and the only complaint I have is that I wish it had a taller stance. 

good luck


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm waiting for the '09 half-ton diesel's. GM is suppose to be working on one and I believe ford not staying behind either.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

ebarrera77 said:


> I'm waiting for the '09 half-ton diesel's. GM is suppose to be working on one and I believe ford not staying behind either.


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

I drive a 97 Honda civic and am getting between 35 and 38 mpg combined city and highway driving.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Roby said:


> I drive a 97 Honda civic and am getting between 35 and 38 mpg combined city and highway driving.


And I'm sure that's while you're towing a 21ft boat right?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 2005 Z71, don't get leather seats they are ****. I have a crew cab and get about 17 mpg and about 8 mpg when pulling the camper.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> I'm waiting for the '09 half-ton diesel's. GM is suppose to be working on one and I believe ford not staying behind either.


Is there any info on these on the GM website, can't seem to search up anything. There's some info out on the net, but can't seem to find anything about it on GM.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

nevermind here it is. ya'll might be waiting till 2010 to get one or later. The article says "after 09".

http://www.gm.com/explore/technology/news/2006/lightduty_diesel_082506.jsp


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

nosaltincentx said:


> And I'm sure that's while you're towing a 21ft boat right?


No. that is what my 04 F-150 with the 5.4 is for. It gets almost 10 mpg towing the 23 ft. Gulfcoast. At fuel prices approaching 3 bucks a gallon it makes little sense to drive the beast back and forth to work. I drive 220 miles a week just to get to work and back. The Civic will do that on about 6 gallons of fuel. The F150 at 16 mpg was burning about 14 gallons. that is only to work and back. All the other little side trips and the savings are even higher. After purchasing the car and paying for insurance it is pretty much a wash. But since I only put 5,000 miles a year on the pickup it will last a long, long time. And you can bet your red ***** that fuel is only going to get more expensive. The higher it gets the more the little car pays for itself. It also causes you to be a much more defensive driver.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought a 07 (New style ) silverado Z-71 in the spring, with the 5.3 and towing package. I get 15 ave, 17 hwy, but, pulling my 20' shallowsport, it drops below 10, and struggles at 70MPH. 

If you don't tow that many miles, I would go gas, and go with the 5.3

My 5.9 Cummins Dodge won't get over 12-14 mpg empty, and 11-12 pulling, so, overall the gas engines is cheaper to run.

FYI, the new Dodge Hemi with the fuel management system, is supposed to get very good mileage, with good power, and LIFETIME warranty on the engine.


----------



## TrophyFish'n (May 5, 2005)

I have an 05 Chevy Crewcab 2wheel drive with the 5.3L, towpackage, locking differential and pull a 23ft twin engine offshore boat. It's normally 16city 19 highway and 10 towing the boat. Yes it will struggle if you tow it in overdrive gear at 70mph as the rpms are really low. Try it in 3rd gear and you won't have any problems with power or durability long term. Leaving it in overdrive while towing would be hard on the transmission.

Towing a 12' U-haul twin axle trailer loaded up across the country gave me about 13-14mpg.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

My wife's 06 300C has the 5.7 Hemi with the fuel managemnt system Bigfishtx spoke of. The best mileage we have gotten out of this car is 20 mpg on the freeway. She average's 17 mpg combined city and highway mileage. Nice riding car but the fuel mileage is below par. I doubt the engine will perform any better in a pickup. I am trying to get her to trade it in on something more economical at the pumps. 340 horses are tough to feed.


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

2 vehicles ,1 person ... add it up , own a truck (any) and then have a commuter car that gets about 30mpg. Add insurance , registration, maintainance, repairs ... then how many miles do you need to drive to "save money" plus , who wants to drive a little car on the freeway.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

I do.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

u must be a little guy.....I can barely fit in a "little car", a 300 would be about as small as I would go for comfort.....who cares about the mileage......between me and my wife we have 4 vehicles......I drive the escalade for a daily driver, my dodge diesel as much as I can, my wife drives her mustang daily and we also have a lifted jeep wrangler for fun on the beach or nice cool and sunny days.........the escalade gets pretty decent mileage, hauls lots of kids or drunk adult friends around, which is similar to chevy/gmc trucks......


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

6' 3" 200 lbs. Not huge, but definatly not "little". I care about mileage, it is money out of my pocket. One reason fuel prices are what they are is because the average "Joe" just keeps shelling out the bucks and makes no effort to reduce their consumption. When fuel prices start pushing 4-5 bucks a gallon more people will start caring. There are other reasons for high fuel prices, but the only way I can affect the "Hit" on my bank account is to buy less. Or maybe I should vote for Hillary........ Argggg!!!!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*VortecMax Package*



BSweeny said:


> I am considering buying a new Z71 and was just wondering who all out there has one and what they think about it. I was wondering what kind of mpg they are getting. I have had a diesel for years now and I am scared to go back to a gas because of power and towing. I don't tow much more than my 21ft bay boat so I was wondering how they would handle it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BS


Back to the original question (I know guys it's hard to stay on track :spineyes: ) I just bought a new GMC Crew Cab 4WD with the VortecMax 6.0 engine. It is called a max towing package & you get some very nice upgrades along with the 6.0L engine. Such as: 9.5 Ring Gear; Superduty Transmission; HD Engine Oil Cooler; HD Trans Cooler etc....

I am very pleased with it so far, am getting around 16 MPG average City/Hwy with just a few trips to Houston so far... tows my trailer very well but have not towed too far so do not know the MPG... Plus it is a 1/2 Ton & has a great ride..

Check out the Vortec Max Package on either the Chevy or GMC... or get the same engine with a little less HP but with the GM 6 Speed Auto in a 3/4 ton PU.

Good luck....

Supergas


----------



## The AveryAnna II (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the same truck as Supergas in a chevy, but if you get the MAX tow it comes with 4:10 and I ordered mine with 373's love it, 367 hp. it will be hard to ever go back to the 5.3 lither motor. This is my 5th Z71 4x4 and its the best so far.


----------

